# How Do I make A Squash Casseroe?



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Anyone with a simple recipe for this dish? Can I use a little rice for filler or is there something better ?


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*What kind of squash?*

The kind of squash you have makes a difference in what kind of dish you are making. There are hard squashes, I believe these are called winter squashes. There are summer squashes, including zucchini (sp?).

The one we usually make with zucchini is a lasagna like casserole, layering spagetti like tomato sauce with sliced zucchini, mozzarella (sp?) and some parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees until done. I am sorry I can't give you exact measurements and times, it is one of those dishes where we put in the amounts for the size of the dish.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> The kind of squash you have makes a difference in what kind of dish you are making. There are hard squashes, I believe these are called winter squashes. There are summer squashes, including zucchini (sp?).
> 
> The one we usually make with zucchini is a lasagna like casserole, layering spagetti like tomato sauce with sliced zucchini, mozzarella (sp?) and some parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees until done. I am sorry I can't give you exact measurements and times, it is one of those dishes where we put in the amounts for the size of the dish.


 Thanks , I forgot to mention which kind of squash,its yellow summer hookneck. I have an idea but don't want it runny like last tiem I made it.:wave:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

weedygarden said:


> The kind of squash you have makes a difference in what kind of dish you are making. There are hard squashes, I believe these are called winter squashes. There are summer squashes, including zucchini (sp?).
> 
> The one we usually make with zucchini is a lasagna like casserole, layering spagetti like tomato sauce with sliced zucchini, mozzarella (sp?) and some parmesan cheese. Bake at 350 degrees until done. I am sorry I can't give you exact measurements and times, it is one of those dishes where we put in the amounts for the size of the dish.


you forgot the BREAD CRUMBS!   

meerkat, that might also help with it being 'runny'

P.S. I fry the zucchini up in flour & bread crumbs before making the lasagna/casserole

P.P.S. I have to make twice as much because the fried zucchini gets 'sampled' by everyone beforehand


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> you forgot the BREAD CRUMBS!
> 
> meerkat, that might also help with it being 'runny'
> 
> ...


Thanks Blob,now I wish I had'nt mixed all the zucchini in with my omelet veggys.
My friend called and gave me her recipe.
cream of mushroom soup
onion
sour cream
cheddar chesse
cover with Stove Top Dessing

I'll let yall know how it turns out.:wave:


----------

